
Google confirms dark mode is a huge help for battery life on Android - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/8/18076502/google-dark-mode-android-battery-life
======
gcb0
they decided to open their eyes? the community proved that on the first oled
phone, and it was already a big difference.

most apps from android 2 onwards have a "total dark oled" theme because of
this initial community research

